# Simple closet shelving



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

I decided to finally build some shelves for my small hall closet. This is nothing spectacular but wanted to try and give back to this community by showing off something that might be useful to others.

I bought some 12X96 Melamine covered particle board for the shelves and a length of 1x2 poplar for the supports.

My closet is wider at the top than the bottom ( 25" at the top and 24 1/4" at the bottom ) so I really am not that happy with the gap on either side of each shelf or the fact that the gap gets slightly larger on each shelf but the particle board comes in certain sizes and I didn't want to have a ton of it left over.

There are no before pics but just imagine all the stuff you see in one large pile on the floor.

Here is the only single shelf that was installed originally


I used these wall anchors. For the record, I will NEVER use anything else. They are awesome. I've tried similar plastic ones but they sometimes break when I've put them into the drywall.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You really should add another piece of that 1 X 4 along the back wall or those type shelves are going to sag under the own weight.
This time prime and paint the wood before it goes in so it does not stick out.
Cheaper to do it now before the shelves are bent.


----------



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

joecaption said:


> You really should add another piece of that 1 X 4 along the back wall or those type shelves are going to sag under the own weight.
> This time prime and paint the wood before it goes in so it does not stick out.
> Cheaper to do it now before the shelves are bent.


I considered that. Thanks


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

And what Joe forgot to mention: Well done and thanks for sharing.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes, good job! Amazing how much usable space can be gained with a bit of well placed material and effort.


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice job! Those types of shelves are popular in the older houses in my neighborhood. I have a couple of closets that have those and if done right, they last a long time. 

I do second the suggestion to run the support along the back if you have the chance. If you are only going to store games, it may or may not be an issue for you right now but they might sag in the future.

Other than that, they look very clean and level. :thumbsup:

Don't you love them more than the wire stuff? I always feel like I have to double re-inforce the wire shelves and I use a plastic wire-tie to lock down the shelf to the bracket.


----------



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah. Solid shelves are much better IMO. Cheaper too. I'll be putting another strip on each shelf this weekend then paint to finish it all off. 

Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 18, 2012)

Very neat. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## GARConst11 (Nov 17, 2011)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing, certainly a great idea for the coat closet that almost NEVER gets used when you come in front door! I think his idea of the runner behind the shelf will be a great addition for support. 

Good idea for more space!


----------

